# Stabilization



## Tykemo (Jan 30, 2014)

Does anyone know do game call materials need to be stabilized or soaked in BLO or TO before it becomes weatherproof? I am just starting with the game calls and don't feel it necessary to ruin wood. Thanks


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 30, 2014)

While stabilizing is nice I have never used a stabilized blank as long as the wood is solid. Many people use teak oil after turning among other things but just as many or more don't. I turn calls all the time and use a natural stain the lacquer simply because it gives me the look I want. I have buddies that use a sanding sealer then Deft lacquer. 

The only time I would personally go to the expense is for a wood like buckeye burl or maybe flame box elder or possibly cottonwood that had good color. For other solid woods just turn them and finish with what you like that will hold up to handling and bug spray.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 30, 2014)

I have some calls that are 60+ years old and look like they were reasonably used, so clearly they do nit have to be stabilized! Most of those early calls were made of fairly decay resistant woods, and most finishes were likely oil finishes, which offers good protection. Stabilizing is good for 2 things... soft and punky or unstable woods... and preventing wood movement and cracking that can occur when wood goes through moisture absorption and drying cycles (plenty of old calls didn't survive for these reasons). Stabilizing is a nice to do and shoukd add longevity, but is definitely not required. I like a pure tung oil (not tung oil finish found in most stores, which often contains little or no tung oil) on my natural wood calls.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## jetcn1 (Jan 30, 2014)

I stabilize all blanks with ZK TR90 that I use for calls . That way I know they will hold up to the weather .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jan 30, 2014)

I'll take a different route and answer your question differently, based on your question....Yes

I really don't consider stabilizing a "finish".

You have to "finish" the call in some fashion/form to get a weather-resistant wood product, and there's a lot more than you listed

Ain't no such thing as weather PROOF :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tykemo (Jan 30, 2014)

jetcn1 said:


> I stabilize all blanks with ZK TR90 that I use for calls . That way I know they will hold up to the weather .


Do you stabilize with a vacuum pump or just let it sit in the ZK TR90? If you stabilize with a pump can you give me some suggestions?


----------



## jetcn1 (Jan 31, 2014)

I use a vacuum set up . You need to use vacuum as pressure alone will not work . There should be some videos on this site somewhere that Jon Kennedy put up about stabilizing systems. I just don't know where they are now . As for pumps I have 2 - 6cf 2 stage Robinairs and 2- 3cf 2 stage harbor freights all 4 do a good job at pulling -29 in of vacuum .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jetcn1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tyson,go to the class room fourm and about 10 or 11 down is Jon' s videos on stabilizing .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 31, 2014)

If you are just getting started making call, use the standard "call woods", ie. hedge, cocobolo, bocote etc. These woods are widely for a reason. They turn well and are stable if dried to the proper moisture content. Stabilizing these woods will help little if any. My advice wood be to grab some hedge (osage orange) blanks and go to town. Hedge is cheap and is easy to sand and finish.

From there, the 3 most common finishes are CA (super glue), thinned poly spar and oils such as boiled linseed oil or Velvit oil has a large following. Play with them all and see what works for you.

There's plenty of time to get into the wild and unstable woods later. Get your style and technique down first.

If you have any questions, speak up, there's lots of guys here that will be glad to help you.

Brent

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jan 31, 2014)

I like Tung oil...don't have the bleeding issues as bad and can be pushed to completion a little quicker.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 31, 2014)

To piggy back on what Brent said. When I started making grunt calls last year I used a lot of cedar and other popular woods in my area getting my design down before I got into wood I didn't want to waste.


----------

